# Applying for Residencia



## Gab12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

I wonder if anyone can help me. 

I moved to Spain 2 months ago, I am in full time employment here, I have a Spanish contract with my employer and a social security number. 

I want to apply for Residencia but would like to do this without paying for a lawyer to do it. 

Seeing as I am employed here full time and have a full Spanish contract, what will I need to provide in my application and what qualifications will I have to satisfy regarding money, health care ect. 

I am living with family so have very little outgoings. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gab12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

As an EU citizen, you don't have to 'apply for residencia'. All you will be doing is signing on to the list of EU residents in Spain, which is much less complicated.

You certainly don't need a lawyer. You need form EX18 which you can download from our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, and your work contract. You will need your passport as ID - & photocopies of everything  

Your work contract will cover you for both the income & healthcare requirements.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> As an EU citizen, you don't have to 'apply for residencia'. All you will be doing is signing on to the list of EU residents in Spain, which is much less complicated.
> 
> ...


and ...... in some areas ..... they ask for the padron first as part of the 'residencia' 'application'.

Aaargh! did I just say that?!!!!!!!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I also had to supply copies of the padron and also had to have 2 x passport photos along with the EX18


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> and ...... in some areas ..... they ask for the padron first as part of the 'residencia' 'application'.
> 
> Aaargh! did I just say that?!!!!!!!


and just down the road where I live you need the res cert to get on the padrón

:whip::frusty::bolt:


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

In Valencia for example, apart from the work contract they would ask the official communication to the authorities of your work contract (documento de comunicación del contrato a la oficina del empleo).

Also, here you have to arrange the appointment online and the wait time is 1,5 months, so before going to your office - check if you need an appointment first.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

svlinda said:


> In Valencia for example, apart from the work contract they would ask the official communication to the authorities of your work contract (documento de comunicación del contrato a la oficina del empleo).
> 
> Also, here you have to arrange the appointment online and the wait time is 1,5 months, so before going to your office - check if you need an appointment first.


??? You don't need to be working to sign on the EU residents register.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ??? You don't need to be working to sign on the EU residents register.


well you have to be working, to be self-employed, or to have enough financial means


----------



## 1342970 (Oct 26, 2016)

*Oficina de Extranjeros*

Just head out to your local immigration office and ask in your case which option is the best one, now what I assume you have is a pre-contract, as you would not be able to work in Spain if you do not have a work permit, that is as far as my understanding goes. You do not need a lawyer at all, the office I just mentioned, in Madrid they have couple of them, will give you all the information you require and how to proceed, they will even give you the paperwork, addresses, requirements, and so on. Don't stress yourself out, make an appointment, some do not require one, in Madrid, Calle Manuel Luna 19 if I'm not mistaken. Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

grimreaper said:


> Just head out to your local immigration office and ask in your case which option is the best one, now what I assume you have is a pre-contract, as you would not be able to work in Spain if you do not have a work permit, that is as far as my understanding goes. You do not need a lawyer at all, the office I just mentioned, in Madrid they have couple of them, will give you all the information you require and how to proceed, they will even give you the paperwork, addresses, requirements, and so on. Don't stress yourself out, make an appointment, some do not require one, in Madrid, Calle Manuel Luna 19 if I'm not mistaken. Good luck


As an EU citizen, the OP doesn't need a work permit, so when s/he says contract, I'm sure it's an actual contract & s/he won't need anything else


Also, I'm not sure about Madrid, but I know that in Barcelona, non-EU & EU citizens have to go to different_ extranjerías_, so the address you gave might not be the correct one for the OP


----------



## Gab12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. 

I rang the Police station on Tuesday and they offered me an appointment the following morning, I presumed they must have had a cancelation. 

I went along with originals and copies of everything I could possibly imagine they would require. 

I was in and out in 5 minutes, with my new residencia card. All they required in the end was the form, payment form, NIE, my passport and my employment contract. 

I was amazed how easily it went!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gab12 said:


> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> I rang the Police station on Tuesday and they offered me an appointment the following morning, I presumed they must have had a cancelation.
> 
> ...


So you got a card, not a piece of paper/ certificate?
It doesn't have a photo, does it?

It really can't be a _residency card_ as Europeans don't have one as others have pointed out I think. It should be a card which verifies that you are registered on the EU resident list

I wonder why they asked for your employment contract because as I said before you don't have to be employed to sign on. You do need a certain amount of money coming in each month, but not a job. Does that mean that in your area you have to have a job to be able to register?


----------



## Gab12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So you got a card, not a piece of paper/ certificate?
> It doesn't have a photo, does it?
> 
> It really can't be a _residency card_ as Europeans don't have one as others have pointed out I think. It should be a card which verifies that you are registered on the EU resident list
> ...


It is a green card shaped piece of paper that confirms my residency here in Spain began yesterday. 

They accepted my employment contract instead of a statement from the bank showing how much money I had. I was told that if I was not in employment then they would require proof that I could support myself and have health insurance. But as I am employed and pay tax here that was not required, my contract was sufficient.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gab12 said:


> It is a green card shaped piece of paper that confirms my residency here in Spain began yesterday.
> 
> They accepted my employment contract instead of a statement from the bank showing how much money I had. I was told that if I was not in employment then they would require proof that I could support myself and have health insurance. But as I am employed and pay tax here that was not required, my contract was sufficient.


If you don't mind saying it would be useful to know which area you're in. From your info people now know that you get a card, that once you have the "right" documents it's relatively quick and simple, and that you might be asked for a work contract if you have one


----------



## Gab12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you don't mind saying it would be useful to know which area you're in. From your info people now know that you get a card, that once you have the "right" documents it's relatively quick and simple, and that you might be asked for a work contract if you have one


I live in the Mijas Costa area and I went to the Police Station in Fuengirola.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Gab12 said:


> I live in the Mijas Costa area and I went to the Police Station in Fuengirola.


That is good to know, I live in the same area and need to renew my residence certificate as it is not a permanent one apparently. You were lucky to get a cancellation. I have been trying to get an appointment for the last few weeks but no one picks up the phone. I finally got through yesterday but was told to call back again next week or go in person as they have no appointments now until after November 18th.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you don't mind saying it would be useful to know which area you're in. From your info people now know that you get a card, that once you have the "right" documents it's relatively quick and simple, and that you might be asked for a work contract if you have one


But if you have a contract of employment, it doesn't matter where you are, the authorities MUST grant residency.

The 'card' is just a push out from the (green) A4 sheet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So you got a card, not a piece of paper/ certificate?
> It doesn't have a photo, does it?
> 
> It really can't be a _residency card_ as Europeans don't have one as others have pointed out I think. It should be a card which verifies that you are registered on the EU resident list
> ...


If you have an employment contract, or are registered as autónomo, that is accepted as proof of income & healthcare provision. Regardless of how much or little your income is.


If you have a state pension & S1 from an EU country, they cover income & healthcare provision. Again regardless of the actual income figure.

If you have none of the above then you have to prove an income of +/- 700€ a month, &/or a bank balance of 7,000€ to 10,000€ going on recent anecdotal evidence. Plus of course healthcare insurance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> But if you have a contract of employment, it doesn't matter where you are, the authorities MUST grant residency.
> 
> The 'card' is just a push out from the (green) A4 sheet.


..... and they've been issuing them for years now, nationally


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> That is good to know, I live in the same area and need to renew my residence certificate as it is not a permanent one apparently. You were lucky to get a cancellation. I have been trying to get an appointment for the last few weeks but no one picks up the phone. I finally got through yesterday but was told to call back again next week or go in person as they have no appointments now until after November 18th.


You don't have to renew it. 

Once you've been registered for 5 years you are automatically a 'permanent' resident & can get a 'permanent' cert / card should you wish to.

But you don't have to. You are 'permanent' even without it.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Is proof of pensions paid into a UK bank sufficient?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jumar said:


> Is proof of pensions paid into a UK bank sufficient?


You may have problems ....

... unless it's a state pension so that you can get an S1 from DWP.

Also, you may have to have your UK bank statements translated as they really want to see that money coming into a Spanish bank. You'll need a Spanish bank anyway to pay utility bills.

... and then there's healthcare. The S1 from DWP would cover that but a private pension, of course, won't.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply above 

Will be getting S1s for health cover. We have two government pensions, to be taxed in the UK, and will have one OAP starting in January. We have a Spanish bank account already but like to draw money out at a cash point from our UK bank. If UK bank statements aren't sufficient we'll have to have a rethink.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumar said:


> Thanks for the reply above
> 
> Will be getting S1s for health cover. We have two government pensions, to be taxed in the UK, and will have one OAP starting in January. We have a Spanish bank account already but like to draw money out at a cash point from our UK bank. If UK bank statements aren't sufficient we'll have to have a rethink.


They are supposed to accept a non-Spanish bank account, but what usually happens in that case, is they insist upon a 'legal translation' of the statements, which can be expensive & take some time.

It's just much easier to have the money in a Spanish account. (You can always move it back afterwards  )


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> You don't have to renew it.
> 
> Once you've been registered for 5 years you are automatically a 'permanent' resident & can get a 'permanent' cert / card should you wish to.
> 
> But you don't have to. You are 'permanent' even without it.


Well there seems to be a lot of confusion about this. I asked a gestor about this, and he said he checked with someone from the police station and because my certificate does not actually have the word permanent on it (apparently it should say "caracter permanente" after "como residente comunitario"), they said it was not permanent and I should apply for a permanent card. Although I don't know if they actually checked the date on it (2007) but I would have thought they would have to in order to clarify matters, if it was dependent on the date of issue. :noidea:

TBH, with the whole Brexit issue, I thought it would be a good idea to get it anyway, just in case. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Well there seems to be a lot of confusion about this. I asked a gestor about this, and he said he checked with someone from the police station and because my certificate does not actually have the word permanent on it (apparently it should say "caracter permanente" after "como residente comunitario"), they said it was not permanent and I should apply for a permanent card. Although I don't know if they actually checked the date on it (2007) but I would have thought they would have to in order to clarify matters, if it was dependent on the date of issue. :noidea:
> 
> TBH, with the whole Brexit issue, I thought it would be a good idea to get it anyway, just in case. :fingerscrossed:


I agree that with the Brexit issue it's a good idea to get the cert  

The govt website is pretty clear that you have the _*right to permanent residency*_ after 5 years (& other circumstances), although while it doesn't say that you don't have to get the 'permanente' cert., it doesn't say that you do.

It is clear though that if you are claiming 'permanente' by completing 5 years registered residency, you don't have to show proof of income not healthcare provision

Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I agree that with the Brexit issue it's a good idea to get the cert
> 
> The govt website is pretty clear that you have the _*right to permanent residency*_ after 5 years (& other circumstances), although while it doesn't say that you don't have to get the 'permanente' cert., it doesn't say that you do.
> 
> ...


Yes, my husband and I got new certificates "con caracter permanente" at the beginning of 2015, and we were not asked for any proof of income nor healthcare provision - we just had to return our original "cards" and supply our passports plus a copy.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I agree that with the Brexit issue it's a good idea to get the cert
> 
> The govt website is pretty clear that you have the _*right to permanent residency*_ after 5 years (& other circumstances), although while it doesn't say that you don't have to get the 'permanente' cert., it doesn't say that you do.
> 
> ...


Well I am relieved to say that I got the permanent card/cert today. It was quite straightforward - although I didn't realize you had to provide three copies of the form when you paid the admin charge in the bank - had to rush around looking for a photocopy place at the last minute. I don't know if it will make any difference with regards to Brexit but let's hope so.


----------

